# Ground Wire



## KTPK2009 (Jul 17, 2008)

hey i think when i was installing my stereo the ground wire touch another wire and it caused a shortage. now my dash lights wont work or my lights 4 my gear bar or my stereo. wat do i have to do????


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hey KTPK, 
And Welcome to the forum!
OK, first dash board lights are on a fuse in the main fuse panel (check the fuse). Also check the radio fuse in there, check the amp fuse also.
Hopefully you did not hook anything off the gear bar for power? Sound like you may need to take it to a shop to let them do it the proper way.........
You may have burned out the reastat for the dashboard lights, it's a little more work to fix if so.


----------



## MyKobalt (Feb 15, 2008)

For future reference, anytime you are installing any electrical equipment in your vehicle, make sure you disconnect your battery to avoid "frying" any electrical components.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

MyKobalt said:


> For future reference, anytime you are installing any electrical equipment in your vehicle, make sure you disconnect your battery to avoid "frying" any electrical components.


LOL,
OK and when my on board computer/alarm loses its memory are you gonna pay to fix the problem?
Or the factory alarm loses it code for the remote, I guess you'll be back to advice us on this also............:laugh:

I think what you meant was do not have power on the cable your hooking up at the moment......... I could be wrong?:4-dontkno


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Have you tried disconnecting the battery for a hour or so to see what the effect is?

If it has no effect, try the fuses and then try the advice above of course.


----------

